# ¿Qué tipo de procesador usan las calculadoras?



## samuelmed (Jun 16, 2012)

Estoy buscando información sobre que procesador utilizan las calculadoras básicas (sumar, restar, multiplicar y dividir).

He oido que son microprocesadores DSP pero no estoy seguro. Podríais decirme tambien algún nombre del procesadorque utilizan.

Gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 16, 2012)

Muchas veces son procesadores echos a la medida, y realizan las funciones matematicas y trigonometricas usando tablas de busqueda, por lo mismo no vas a encontrar informacion disponible... 

Las calculadoras de alto desempeño usan procesadores de buen nivel, FPGAs, ARMs u OMAPs, pero marcas hay muchas... y varian mucho de fabricante a fabricante


----------



## Ahorsa (Jun 16, 2012)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Muchas veces son procesadores echos a la medida, y realizan las funciones matematicas y trigonometricas usando tablas de busqueda, por lo mismo no vas a encontrar informacion disponible...
> 
> Las calculadoras de alto desempeño usan procesadores de buen nivel, FPGAs, ARMs u OMAPs, pero marcas hay muchas... y varian mucho de fabricante a fabricante



Disculpa amigo, que es eso de tablas de búsquedas?
No se si parezca tonto pero me imaginé con tu comentario que ya tiene todas las operaciones echas, solamente para que uno las seleccione y de el resultado... Creo que estoy mas que equivocado


----------



## Scooter (Jun 16, 2012)

Las básicas creo que sin a medida.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ahorsa dijo:


> Disculpa amigo, que es eso de tablas de búsquedas?
> No se si parezca tonto pero me imaginé con tu comentario que ya tiene todas las operaciones echas, solamente para que uno las seleccione y de el resultado... Creo que estoy mas que equivocado



Al contrario... estas correcto y asi es como funcionan muchas de ellas.. obviamente no puedes poner todos los calculos, pero si puedes programar aproximaciones de ciertas funciones basicas e ir interpolando el resto de los calculos...


----------



## samuelmed (Jun 16, 2012)

Pero el 74ls181 he leido que se puede usar para calculadoras basicas. No hay mas procesadores de la misma familia a ese?


----------



## YIROSHI (Jun 16, 2012)

samuelmed dijo:


> Hola, estoy buscando información sobre que procesador utilizan las calculadoras básicas (sumar, restar, multiplicar y dividir).
> He oido que son microprocesadores DSP pero no estoy seguro
> Podríais decirme tambien algún nombre del procesadorque utilizan.
> 
> Gracias.



Compañero el procesador que usan es el Zilog Z80, tambien el procesador Motorola 68000 solo es leer algo de Wikipedia TI Basic
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/TI-Basic

Con el IC Alu 74181 aqui:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/calculadora-alu-11557/

Saludos.


----------



## MVB (Jun 16, 2012)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Muchas veces son procesadores echos a la medida, y realizan las funciones matematicas y trigonometricas usando tablas de busqueda, por lo mismo no vas a encontrar informacion disponible...
> 
> Las calculadoras de alto desempeño usan procesadores de buen nivel, FPGAs, ARMs u OMAPs, pero marcas hay muchas... y varian mucho de fabricante a fabricante



Esto de las tablas me ha dejado 
Es algo como una memoria ROM grande?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 16, 2012)

Yo creo que primero se convierte cada tecla en bits, y se trabaj todo en binario y luego se vuelve a convertir a decimal...

Supongo :O

pero ya las más avanzadas, esas grosas que hasta te hacen la gráfica....pues....es cosa de chinos...

nadie mas sabe cómo se hace


----------



## samuelmed (Jun 17, 2012)

YIROSHI yo me refiero a calculadoras básicas( + - * / ) no a la ti-basic


----------

